# Meeting in Pittsburgh area?



## grandma101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Struggling to find people in my area that have meetings. I have become so isolated and need to reach out to people. This will be a big step however I WANT to do it. I live in the Pittsburgh, PA area.


----------



## alice frost (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anyone lost weight with ibs d?


----------

